# First heat cycle please help this is taking FOREVER



## Usmccasper (Apr 15, 2014)

Jenna started spotting on Oct 9 it was not bad at all she would spot from time to time but noting major. It would thick and dark. But it's been 4 weeks and she is spotting everyday and all over the house. Mind you its not a bunch it's still very small spots (as if you were to wash your hands then shake them off and drops were to fall on the floor). The blood is not dark at all (it looks like the blood that comes off when you buy chicken) kinda of pinkish very diluted. It's been 4 months and now it's getting annoying to have to follow her EVERYWERE with a paper towel. Please help me, how long does a heat cycle last?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This happened in a similar way with Deja. Also her first heat. Then when it was almost over, spotting again and swollen nipples and mammary gland tissue. The breeder told me that this happens often in their first heat and not to worry about it as it should go away soon, which it did. All in all the entire heat cycle took a little over a month and she is back to normal, also the size of the vulva. I didn't want to ask the vet as he probably would have liked to spay her. So I would contact your breeder. I do keep an eye on her, in case something unusual pops up.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Delta's first heat lasted an extraordinarily long time, too (about 5 weeks). Keep your eyes peeled for anything unusual, but for now don't worry.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

4 weeks is normal, but 4 months is not. If months see vet immediately.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think the months was an error as it was stated she came in October 9. Four weeks can seem like four months. My eldest bleeds through all three weeks of her cycle. You can make a cheap pair of britches for her - take a pair of women's cotton breifs, cut from the waistband to the center of the front crotch. Legs go in the leg holes, tail sticks out above the crotch, sides tie across back to fasten. Line these with female pads - thin maxi's work well for us. One positive about bleeding through the cycle is that I don't forget that she's in heat....


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My bitch goes about 3-4 weeks so far....she's been through 3 cycles. Bleeds through most all of it...differing colors of blood...just as it should be.

middleofnowhere....."One positive about bleeding through the cycle is that I don't forget that she's in heat.... ".....nice angle ...you are an optimist 


SuperG


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Myah had her first heat this summer- it lasted bout 4 to 5 weeks.


----------



## Usmccasper (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone she will hit week 5 on Nov 14 hopefully it stops then. I can't wait till she is 2years old then I can spay her and put this all behind me.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Uh oh. I hear an argument coming. There will be some who will argue that you don't have to wait until 2 years to spay. It is your dog, do what you want.

I am not spaying Fiona and I don't care how nuts my family and friends gets that I don't.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Usmccasper said:


> Thanks everyone she will hit week 5 on Nov 14 hopefully it stops then. I can't wait till she is 2years old then I can spay her and put this all behind me.


I thought exactly the same....".... she is 2years old then I can spay her ...."

Now, I'm waiting for 4 years... to reassess my earlier thoughts of spaying her at 2 years.


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> I don't care how nuts my family and friends gets that I don't.


Your family and friends called me and told me to tell you...you are nuts.

SuperG


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Put a diaper on her? I don't have the patience or tolerance to follow my dog around with a towel all day. If you really can't deal with it, then you could also just spay her after this heat..


----------

